# eddy merckx repair services



## bill61 (Dec 5, 2002)

i have a new mxl frame purchased 4 years ago, so it is out of warranty. I only recently had it built and the seat tube will not stay in place unless i tighten it until the seat bolts almost break and the seatpost is completely dry. every time i tighten the seatpost the gap at the back of the seatpost gets smaller and smaller until i am sure that i will not be able to tighten it enough. I do not mind paying for the repair work as this is by far the finest bike that i have ever ridden. i assume that the only place that it can be repaired is the eddy m factory in belgium. I have heard that they are no longer producing the mxl lugsets
yet i pulled up an overseas website (in england i think) where they are selling mxl and corsa frames, made this year, in limited numbers so i am sure they have a few extra parts floating around. The problem i am having is not being able to contact anyone to find out about getting my bike fixed, i have e-mailed gitabikes, the eddy merckx hdqtrs in belgium 
and also wrench sciene where i purchased the frame from all to no avail. Does anyone know of a repair shop in the good ol' usa where they can fix the bike? I e-mailed 
Waterford ,as they offer restoration services for other brands of bikes besides theirs 
but they are unable to make that kind of repair. Mr. schwinn himself e-mailed me back 
within the hour ,on a saturday, which i was impressed with. thank you in advance for your replies. Bill s


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Seatpost?*

Bill,

Are you saying that your seatpost is slipping down into the seattube when you sit on it?

If so, have you double checked the outer diameter of the seatpost? I'm sure that you have but since this sounds like a recent build for you, I just wanted to be sure. The seatpost should be 27.2. Even if the seatpost is stamped 27.2, it couldn't hurt to put a set of calipers on it to confirm. 

I once had a Campy seatpost that wouldn't stop slipping. It was marked as a 27.2 but measured out to 26.9. Campy QC must have been on vacation that day! 

Texbike


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

I have reamed my seatpost out a little too large on my MX also. I ended up putting in a shim or 0.005 hard aluminum sheet ( lithograph printing plate aluminum ) in and took up most of the space. I broke 2 campy seatpost bolts trying to get the seatpost tight. With the shim in there I have ridden for 2 years and no problems. went to Dura Ace and the tollerance on the DA is better than campy, think the campy seatpost was undersized. try a beer or coke can aluminum shim......cheap fix.....


----------

